# Using pickup to pull baler



## Go for 300 (Jan 21, 2013)

Wondering how many/ if any folks use a pickup to bale with? I see some self contained units, especially hesston a, baling behind pickups. What are the advantages and disadvantages of doing so?

Some here have had a gooseneck hitch fabbed of the tongue and cut the flatbed off just behind the axle. Seems that you could go from place to place sooner/ quicker if you had to travel very far between fields, but would there be any other advantages?

Thanks


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

You couldn't pay me to run one. No visibility of the pickup or really the belts, low clearance on the truck causing windrow bunching issues, difficulty forming bales due to poor manuverability, truck will tend to overheat because it isn't designed to handle low speed with lots of dust.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

My tractor hardly clears windrows, I cant imagine my truck running it over and likely catching it on fire.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IMHO pickup's were made to drive on roads not pull implements in the field. Back when I worked for a JD dealer there were several customers that had their pickup burn from pulling hay rakes with them in the field. NOT ME VERN.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I could see maybe a ground driven Tedder behind a pickup.


----------



## Go for 300 (Jan 21, 2013)

The folks around here don't try to straddle the row, they swing it out to the side when in the field. But I could see the downside of the dust. The ones here that I have seen are older standard cab trucks with a chopped off flat bed, so maybe that changes some of the visibility issues.

I don't know if any have burned or whatever. Just thinking it might make transport a little easier and definitely cost. Seems like an older truck would be cheap compared to even a higher hour used tractor.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I've never seen that done with a pickup before. I would think the biggest drawback would be trying to maintain proper ground speed using a foot throttle.

I have pulled a fertilizer buggy over my fields before with a one ton, but I don't like to even do that with a truck.


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

http://s1012.photobucket.com/user/calrancher/media/9-23-12005.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1012.photobucket.com/albums/af246/calrancher/9-23-12005.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 9-23-12005.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

In the 80's there where some of the custom haying outfits in the San Joaquin Valley where putting 5th wheel hitches on balers and using Jeeps to pull them.

When I pull a baler with my White 2-60 I always us the throttle pedal.So far 90% of all balers here have there own engine, so us a gear that will do 6 to 10 miles an hour wide open and then idle way back with the tractor hay gets light or to turn at the end of the field step on the gas.But I think Agco was the last of the big companies making a baler with a engine and they where not making any more after this year.


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is a Hesston set up for pulling with a pickup or Jeep. My brother uses a 1 1/2 ton truck I know he has less than $10K in it and he put hydraulics on to move the tongue on his 370 Freeman I tried to post a pic but I failed/


----------



## Go for 300 (Jan 21, 2013)

Jeff, is that set up in Malin?


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

He is in Newell. That baler is California Tractors for sale


----------



## Go for 300 (Jan 21, 2013)

The tractor? Or baler? Is for sale? Guess I am confused


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

The baler is on CaliforniaTractors,com for sale. Looks to me to be parked in a spud shed. The are Tugger Pickups for sale every winter on BIDCAL.com Wouldn't take too much to convert a pickup to a tugger. A torch and a welder and a couple days a guy would have her done.


----------



## Go for 300 (Jan 21, 2013)

I get it now. I think I saw that very baler in cellar not too long ago. I will check out that site


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Learn something new every day. Never seen anything like that HERE. I can see truck getting stuck real quick in certain conditions. Guessing THERE ground is rarely a tad soft when baling?


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> Learn something new every day. Never seen anything like that HERE. I can see truck getting stuck real quick in certain conditions. Guessing THERE ground is rarely a tad soft when baling?


Not only that but here the clowns cant even maintain a smooth road. Main state maintained roads are alright but dirt roads are poor. Im sure if you follwed me hauling silage wagons or any other equipment with just a tractor you'd think I was drunk....but nope just trying to miss potholes. Get pretty good at it after awhile. Learn alot about the road itself


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

When I was in the Temecula CA area, the weather seemed like it was always very dry. The hay fields were enormous annd pretty flat. I can see how a truck could be used like that in those areas. 
One thing that never ceases to amaze me about farming is how different it is from one region to another.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Seams to be more and more commin around here.

A nice old truck cost 3-5k? pluss A/C and a radio, cut them down, use them up get a new one.

Fast transport speeds, parts are cheep and plentiful for the Ford, Dodge, Chevy stuff, evin on the weekend.

And ya, least on the dry side of oregon trucks in fields are not a big problem at all. And one with 4x4 would do all ya need 99% of the time.

Seams like a disen't cab tractor is 12-15k+...?

Hired help wants a/c and radios. Just part of the future i suppose. Heck filtered air and climate control is better for ya.


----------

